# Drehmomentregelung Verständnis



## manuue (27 November 2016)

Hallo,
ich möchte meinen Antrieb über einen Siemens G120 drehmomentgeregelt betreiben. Der Antrieb wurde als Servo konfiguriert und soll einen Drehmomentsollwert von der S7 bekommen. Da ich nicht direkt einen Drehmomentsollwert als Parameter finde, würde ich gern wissen wie das funktioniert!

Meine Idee ist:
1. p1300 = 23 (Drehmomentregelung mit Geber)
2. p1520/1521 die Momentengrenzen einstellen
3. den Wert der Momentengrenzen über p1524/1525 skalieren? 

Somit sollte der Motor immer bis zur Grenze belastet werden und diese kann ich dann einstellen. Ist das so richtig und kann ich damit einen Drehmomentsollwert vorgeben? Zur Kommunikation verwende ich das Standard Telegramm 1 PZD 2/2, dort ist der Parameter p1073 Hauptsollwert verschalten. Kann ich den Wert auf 0 lassen oder muss ein Wert vorgegeben werden, dass der Motor startet?

Ist bei der Drehmomentregelung auch der Hochlaufgeber aktiv und schaltet er das Moment nach und nach entlang der Hochlauframpe zu?

Grüße


----------



## santacrews (29 November 2016)

Hallo manuue

Ich arbeite leider nur mit S120, da gibt es ein Bit  (p1501[0]), was zwischen Drehzahl und Drehmomentregelung umschaltet und  unter "Zusatzmomente" bekommt er dann direkt den Drehmomentsollwert  (z.B. p1513[0]).
Allerdings habe ich auch Kollegen, die ein Regelprinzip verwenden, wie Du es vorschlägst.

Dabei laufen ein Drehzahl und ein Drehmomentgeregelter Motor an der selben Achse. 
Wenn  man sich nun nur den Drehmomentgeregelten Antrieb betrachtet, so ist  dieser im Starter auch Drehzahlgeregelt parametriert. Die Soll-Drehzahl  (Hauptsollwert) muss immer höher als die tatsächliche Drehzahl sein und  die Drehmomentgrenzen werden dann Variabel von der Steuerung (oder in  unserem Fall von einer Drehmomentmesswelle) übergeben.

Beachte,  dass bei einem Ausfall der Last, der Motor sein Drehmoment vermutlich  nicht mehr erreichen wird und somit in über seine Maximaldrehzahl drehen  wird. Resultat ist, dass der Antrieb in Störung geht (Aus). Das  könntest Du in Deinem Fall vielleicht abfangen indem Du ihm als  Drehzahlsollwert die maximale Drehzahl vom Antrieb vorgibst. 

Vielleicht komst Du auch im einen CFC Plan nicht drum herum...
Wenn Du Deinen Anwendungsfall beschreibst, kann ich Dir vielleicht noch weitere Tipps geben!?

Ach  ja, der Hochlaufgeber ist narürlich aktiv, wenn Du das Prinzip  anwendest wie beschrieben. Antrieb ist nach wie vor in DrehZAHLregelung  und wird nur durch die variablen Drehmomentgrenzen "Drehmomentgeregelt"


----------



## manuue (29 November 2016)

Hallo santacrews, vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Da hab ich mich wohl verschieben, mein Setup besteht aus S120 Modulen und einer CU320-DP. Ich habe ebenfalls einen ähnlichen Anwendungsfall. Ich möchte zwei Motoren starr miteinander koppeln. Antrieb 1 arbeitet in Drehzahlregelung, Antrieb 2 soll als Generator arbeiten und Antrieb 1 mit einem Moment belasten. Also würde mein Vorschlag funktionieren, wenn die Generatorsolldrehzahl kleiner als die Antriebsolldrehzahl ist?

Könntest du mir Variante 2 nochmal genauer beschreiben? Benötige ich die n-/M-Umschaltung unbedingt, oder kann ich den Antrieb direkt in Drehmomentregelung parametrieren? Aber das Zusatzmoment wird ja auf die Momentengrenzen addiert, wenn ich die Grenzen auf 0 setze, dann müsste ich mit p1513 das Moment (Drehmomentsollwert) direkt einstellen können? Und zum Starten muss ich dann nur noch die EIN/AUS1 Freigabe erteilen, dann sollte er sofort das Moment aufschalten?


----------



## santacrews (30 November 2016)

Moin Manuee

Eine Frage vorweg: Woher bekommst Du deinen Drehmomentistwert?

Ich  bin mir nicht sicher, wie ich das mit dem Generator verstehen soll.  Denn wenn Antrieb 2 den Antrieb 1 mit einem Moment belasten soll, dann  zieht dieser doch auch Strom.
Ich habe erst anfang diesen Monats eine Anlage ausgeliefert, die evtl. deiner Anwendung entspricht.
Da ging es jedoch darum, die "starre Welle" zu verspannen und dabei drehen zu lassen.

Die Parametrierung vom Antrieb 2 ist dann wie folgt:
In der Konfiguration habe ich "Drehzahlregelung mit Geber" eingestellt; das hängt natürlich von Deinem Antrieb ab
p1501[0] kann dauerhaft auf 1 (TRUE) gesetzt werden
Die Momentgrenzen p1538/p1539 habe ich auf den Grenzen des Motors belassen.
Einen Drehzahlsollwert p1155[0] kann man sich in dem Fall sparen
p1513[0]  habe ich mit dem Motor-Soll-Moment beaufschlagt. Dieser Parameter kommt  bei mir aus einem CFC Plan, in dem der Drehmomentregler ist (dort wird  auch mein Istwert vom einem Drehmomentmessflansch und der Sollwert aus  der SPS eingelesen).

Das war Variante 1

Bei Variante 2 wird auch der Antrieb erstmal als Drehzahlgeregelt eingestellt.
p1501[0] ist in dem Fall 0 (FALSE)
Hier erhält der Antrieb *2* dann als DrehZAHLsollwert den DrehZAHListwert vom Antrieb *1*  Plus einem kleinen Offset. Bei unseren Anlagen hat sich 400rpm als  Erfahrungswert eingespielt, aber das hängt auch von den Antrieben und  dem Anwendungsfal ab.
Hierfür empfehle ich auch einen CFC Plan.
Im  CFC Plan kannst Du dann auch den Drehmomentsollwert aus der SPS  einlesen, sowie den Drehmomentistwert von "wo auch immer" und die  Geregelten Grenzen in p1522[0] und p1523[0] eintragen.

Mir persönlich gefällt Variante 1 besser, dazu hab ich auch den CFC Plan griffbereit, falls Du da Hilfe brauchst.


----------



## manuue (30 November 2016)

Hallo, einen Drehmomentistwert könnte ich über Profibus zur Verfügung stellen. Nochmals zum Prinzip, wenn ich die ganze Anlage auf Drehzahl bringe, möchte ich diese mit Antrieb 2 abbremsen. Dabei arbeitet der Motor je nach Drehrichtung im 2. oder 4. Quadranten und erzeugt generatorische Energie, die z.B. entweder über einen Widerstand oder ins Netz abgeführt werden muss. 
Das ist nichts anderes als würde ich dem Motor AUS3 erteilen, dann bremst er und es steht Energie, nur dass ich das Bremsen über die Momentengrenzen kontrollieren möchte.

Vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Antworten!


----------



## Superkater (1 Dezember 2016)

Hallo manuue,

der S120 kann in der Regelungsart Drehzahlregeglung mit Geber (p1300=21) mit dem p1501 sogar mitten im Betrieb in Drehmomentreglegung umgeschaltet werden, wenn man vorher der Sollwert mit p1511, p1512 und p1513 verschaltet. Im Funktionshandbuch S120 wird das genau beschrieben.

Der Istwert bei der Drehmomentregelung ist immer der Wirkstrom (=Wirkmoment) vom Motor.  Weil es beim S120 keine parametermäßige Drehzahlbegrenzung gibt bei der Drehmomentregeglung (p1501=1) kann der Motor drehzahlmäßig bis zur Grenzdrehzhal vom p1082 durchgehen im 4 Quadratenbetrieb. Das ist ja auch richtig so, denn wenn der Sollwert Moment nicht erreicht werden kann muss die Drehzhal erhöht werden.

 Das ist aber bei einem Prüfstand nicht gerade lustig, wenn einmal eine Kupplung bricht. Daher sollte man mit einem DCC-Plan zusätzlich immer die max. Grenzdrehzahl eingrenzen wenn man mit Momentenregelung arbeitet. Ein Fachberater vom Sie.. kann dir das sicher weiterhelfen.

LG


----------



## hediger (20 Januar 2017)

*Achse Drehmoment begrenzt*

Habs immer so gemacht:

1.	DDS Assistent ausführen 
2.	Telegramm: Siemens Telegramm 1, PZD-2/2 wählen. 
3.	Assistent abschliessen
4.	Im Antriebsgerät die Telegrammkonfiguration öffne und Telegramm des Antriebs mit Button Telegrammkonfiguration um Zusatzdaten erweitern. Die Erweiterung ist nötig um den Skalierten Drehmoment-Sollwert von der SPS zur CU zu übertragen.


5.	Parameter p1528 (Momentgrenze oben Skalierung) und p1529 (Momentgrenze unten Skalierung) mit Telegramm Zusatzwort verschalten (r2050[2])
 Antrieb=>Steuerung/Regelung=>Momentbegrenzung.


6.	Drehzahl-Sollwert von SPS aus begrenzen! (Bsp.: Drehzahl von Führungsachse + 10%)


7.	Um Fehlermeldung zu verhindern wenn Antrieb still steht, denn Parameter p2075 und allenfalls auch Parameter p2077 auf null setzen.


8.	Die Drehmoment Skalierung kann nun als Hex-Wert von der Steuerung vorgegeben werden.


----------

